# Late 70's Hoyt Finalist, need info please



## Chromehound121 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey all, I just got this bow from my dad who unfortunately couldn't tell me much about it other than it is in great condition, possibly a 1978?, and that the checkit level site it has was top of the line in its day. So I obviously have no idea about anything having to do with this bow. The only thing I could find when I googled it was a finalist II that sold on ebay some time ago. If anybody is versed in old Hoyt bows any info would be great.
Thanks! :wink:


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

*info*

what type of info are you looking for?


----------



## Chromehound121 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anything really. Year made, how long they were made, history of the model etc. This bow was my mother's who was actually a very good archer in her day, on a national level. She helped to train an Olympic archer(Debbie Oaks) and I have pictures of my mom and Fred bear Holding this bow(I don't have a working scanner or I would upload them) in the pics. So there is some history to it but I just wanted to know the details of the bow and I couldn't find anything. I don't think I will sell it but it would be nice to know the details if the opportunity ever presented itself.
Thanks, Chromehound121


----------

